# Transmision midi inalambrica



## EL GAROU (May 13, 2009)

Que tal, antes que nada gracias por el trabajo que se ha realizado en el sitio, es una gran ayuda que exista un sitio como este y ademas en español. Bueno mi problema es que estoy realizando mi proyecto de tesis y no he podido encontrar mucha información clara sobre el tema, es una especie de controlador dotado de sensores de presion para transmitir mensajes midi a un softsampler y asi gatillar sonidos. A continuacion enuncio mis principales dudas:

1.- ya que el controlador depende de la presion ejercida por el usuario y la información es solo un voltaje ¿como transformadormo este voltaje en un mensaje midi transmitible al software?

2.- considerando una etapa de conexion inalambrica entre el controlador y el software (hemos pensado que talvez un telefono celular con bluetooth sirva para hacer la conexion inalambrica entre el controlador y el pc) ¿en que etapa convierto el impulso generado a un mensaje midi (en el hardware del controlador o en el pc)?

3.-¿que tipo de technologia inalambrica es la optima para solucionar el problema del punto anterior?

Desde ya gracias.


----------



## tecnogirl (May 20, 2009)

EL GAROU: Interesante proyecto.

De manera general, el estandard MIDI requiere que se generen varios eventos cuando se pulsa una tecla del instrumento: uno cuando se pulsa, uno cuando se libera, uno que indica la presion (la que comentas) y un ultimo por la nota asociada a la tecla. Es decir hay al menos 4 eventos generados por cada tecla pulsada del instrumento. Si se ejecuta un Jazz, se genera un flujo de datos MIDI determinado, pero si se ejecuta un TWIST el flujo de datos MIDI se multiplica. Este es el caso mas critico para disenar el canal de transmision.

Sobre tu pregunta 1. ya tienes el sensor de presion ? Cual es ?. Cual es el rango de voltaje que genera ?. En el estandar MIDI, cuantos niveles de presion estan definidos (creo que son 128) ?.

Sobre tu pregunta 2. A que distancia maxima estaran separados el instrumento del PC/Sampler ?. Por que has pensado en Bluetooth ?. Si el instrumento es portatil puede ocurrir que no quede en linea de vista con el sensor Bluetooh y se pierde el enlace de datos!. Lo mas fiable es una conexion via radio y
eso es bastante sencillo de hacer.

Sobre tu pregunta ¨en que etapa convierto el impulso generado... ?

La practica comun en instrumentos MIDI es la conversion dentro del instrumento mismo y hay buenas razones para ello. El valor de presion de la tecla es un valor analogo y resulta muy complicado enviarlo de esa forma porque es sensible a atenuacion o distorsion, etc. Lo mejor es convertirlo en un
equivalente numerico (en la jerga electronica, diriamos se digitaliza) y de esa manera el valor de presion ya no se afectara. Esto responde a tu pregunta 2.

Para responder a tu pregunta 3. necesito la información solicitada y que describas mas tu proyecto. Si tienes fotos o esquemas, postealas para que te podamos ayudar mejor. Saludos.


----------



## EL GAROU (May 20, 2009)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta tecnogirl, respecto del sensor creo que algo como esto me serviria aunque  no se si encuentre en Chile este modelo en particular:







ya que el sistema debe ser como una bateria electronica que llame samples de audio desde una libreria.

Sobre el enlace, con 10 mts de alcance esta ok, pense en bluetooth por que fue lo primero que se me ocurrio sobre tecnolgias inalambricas, pero yo tenia entendido que la transmisión infraroja era la que tenia esa limitante de la linea de vista y no el bluetooth, pero de todas maneras el controlador debe ser portatil ¿podrias iluminarme con eso del enlace por RF?

Por ultimo ¿el hardware que convierte la señal del sensor en un mensaje midi es muy dificil de construir? si es asi tal vez lo mejor seria adaptar esta etapa de algun controlador midi existente.


----------



## tecnogirl (May 23, 2009)

EL GAROU: Que estudias (electronica, musica, informática o que ?).

Si tu instrumento MIDI es como una bateria electronica, el sensor Murata PSK1 quiza si te sirva ya que este esta diseñado para operar como sensor de choque (shock sensor). Mi duda es si el golpe de una baqueta (o palo) dado sobre el sensor generar  un impacto de mas de 50 G (mira la curva Voltage vs Impact Response del sensor Murata). Se requiere de un impacto de +50 G para empezar a tener una se¤al electrica en el sensor. Paara tu "bateria electronica", se necesitar n al menos 4 sensores (Bass Drum, HitHat, Snare y Cymbal).

Supongamos que el sensor Murata sirve, entonces a cada sensor se le debe poner un amplificador operacional porque la se¤al generada es muy peque¤a. La señal amplificada se cuantiza mediante un circuito Analog Digital Convert -ADC- de 8 bits que "traduce" el voltaje amplificado del sensor en un valor digital (un numero). Este ya se puede tratar como el evento MIDI de la presion. El valor digital lo recibe un microcontrolador en el instrumento (Nota: algunos microcontroladores tienen internamente el ADC, con lo que te ahorras ese circuito) y este se encarga de guardarlo y ensamblarlo con los demas valores de los otros sensores y convertirlos en una corriente de datos MIDI y enviarlo al sampler.

Yo no usaria Bluetooth porque se complica innecesariamente el proyecto (a menos que tu domines esa tecnologia). En cambio, usaria un circuito transmisor de FM que enviaria la corriente de datos MIDI generada por el microcontrolador a un receptor FM ubicado en el PC/Sampler. Tanto el transmisor como el receptor FM son muy sencillos de hacer, tiene muy pocos componentes y es de los circuitos mas documentados en internet (y aqui en el foro tambien) y tienen un alcance de 10 m.

En el PC/Sampler encontrariamos el receptor FM que recibe los datos MIDi enviados por el instrumento y los entrega para su procesamiento final en el PC o Sampler.

Sobre tu ultima pregunta: ¨el hardware que convierte la señal del sensor en un mensaje midi es muy dificil de construir?". La respuesta depende de ti. Si eres estudiante de electronica y sabes de microcontroladores no debiera ser dificil. Si no sabes ni lo uno ni lo otro si sera dificil, en cuyo caso, la idea de adaptar un controlador existente es una salida. Saludos.


----------



## EL GAROU (May 25, 2009)

"Que estudias (electronica, musica, informática o que ?)".

soy egresado de ingenieria en sonido, por lo cual estoy familiarizado con la electronica pero no tengo experiencia construyendo circuitos avanzados, de ahi que tu ayuda y la información del foro me es muy util.

 El dispositivo en si no pretende ser una aplicacion musical, es para usarlo en un estudio de postproduccion (donde se edita y graba el sonido de las peliculas) pero eso es irrelevante a no ser por lo que mencionas sobre la sensibilidad de los sensores (lo que tendre en cuenta), por ahora me cabe preguntarte si me puedes (espero no molestar con tanta pregunta) recomendar algun software de emulacion para modelar el circuito, en la universidad usabamos workbench pero creo que no da la talla para esto jajajaja.
saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (May 26, 2009)

No te preocupes por preguntar. Estamos para ayudarte hasta donde podamos. Mira el siguiente enlace: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about24.html
Este te pone al dia de las herramientas de diseño electronico que estan disponibles. Saludos


----------



## algp (May 26, 2009)

Hace años yo vi en una revista Elektor un diagrama de un circuito de Pad electronico que usaba como sensor un vibrador piezoelectrico similar a lo que quieres usar, si te interesa podria ver si encuentro el circuito por ahi.

Suerte.


----------



## tecnogirl (May 26, 2009)

algp: Si por favor, postealo. Saludos


----------



## algp (May 27, 2009)

Aqui el diagrama de un sistema analogico de percusion que usa un zumbador piezoelectrico.

Logicamente la etapa analogica de generacion del sonido no la necesitas en este caso, pero te puede dar una idea del rango de amplificación que requiere el piezo electrico.

Suerte.


----------



## EL GAROU (May 27, 2009)

muchas gracias por el diagrama, posteo denuevo en cuanto realize algun avance.
saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (May 29, 2009)

algp: Excelente articulo. Mira que el sensor empleado se parece al Murata  PKS1 que EL GAROU posteo.

EL GARUO: si te entendi, no quieres un instrumento sino un tipo de control MIDI remoto. En tal caso, no se si es necesario el uso de un sensor de presion. Creo que bastarian un juego de suiches  y todo el proyecto se simplificaria notablemente. Saludos.


----------



## EL GAROU (Jun 5, 2009)

bueno me he demorado un poco y la verdad me he alejado un poco del tema original, la cuestion es que me han recomendado un software para desarrollar el proyecto, se llama pure data (www.puredata.org), en sintesis es un lenguaje de programacion visual (con objetos preprogramados) orientado a la creacion de aplicaciones de audio y video, he subido el "patch" que escribi como demo del proyecto que usa el microfono como trigger (aun falta la conectividad inalambrica jajajaja), la verdad es que es relativamente simple el trabajar con perifericos con este software.
Saludos


----------



## algp (Jun 6, 2009)

Me parece muy bien que nos informes de ese programa, a alguien le podra ser util seguramente.

Sin embargo no considero muy util que nos envies un archivo en el formato propio de ese programa. Eso significa instalar el programa o no ver nada. En terminos generales no considero conveniente instalar programas que no voy a usar.

Mas interesante podria ser un "pantallazo" de tu aplicacion en el entorno grafico de puredata o algo asi.

Gracias por mantenernos informaciónrmados. Asi aprendemos todos.


----------



## tecnogirl (Jun 6, 2009)

algp: Tenes razon. Creo que la consulta tomo un rumbo inesperado y efectivamente el archivo que adjunto EL GAROU no se entiende y ya no veo nada de electronica en el sitio www.puredata. Saludos


----------



## EL GAROU (Jun 8, 2009)

Bueno aqui hay un pantallazo de la aplicacion funcionando en "PD" con algunas explicaciones por si se interesan en probarlo, pure data es freeware, open source y lo pueden descargar de la direccion que les di.
respecto al tema del "topico en si" les pregunto concisamente si ustedes creen posible hacer un enlace inalambrico entre un controlador midi y el pc mediante un telefono celular.  
Saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Jun 8, 2009)

Ahora si entendi... MENOS. Para tu pregunta final, si se puede hacer el enlace inalambrico en mi post #4 te dije que lo mejor es usar un enlace RF (seguramente FM). Tiene que ser necesariamente via el tele celular ?. Saludos.


----------

